# tsw's and tires today!



## bassist3453 (Apr 9, 2008)

ordered new wheels and tires today from our friends at discount tire. tsw vortex silver finish and bfg gforce sports. 18x8 and 245/40 all around. they should get here next week..cant wait.


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice dude i cant wait either. Id show you the ones I got but I dont know how to post up pics.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Congratulations to both of you!




ricekiller848 said:


> Nice dude i cant wait either. Id show you the ones I got but I dont know how to post up pics.




Go to Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket --> Make an account --> Go to "My Albums" --> Upload as many pictures as your want from your desktop --> Once uploaded, copy the 4th link under the picture, and paste it anywhere in your comment, it should show up.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

...or if the pictures are on your computer you can 'attach' them to your post. Under the box were you type your message on this page is a "Go Advanced" button, press that button, then on the next page, again under the box were you type is a "Advanced Options" section, in that area click the "Manage Attachments" button, click that and navagate to the pictures on your computer and 'attach' them to your post.


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

bassist3453 said:


> ordered new wheels and tires today from our friends at discount tire. tsw vortex silver finish and bfg gforce sports. 18x8 and 245/40 all around. they should get here next week..cant wait.


I had these in chrome but were 17's, they were awesome but I sold them to a friend and purchased TSW Nogaro's 18x8 and 18x9.


----------



## bassist3453 (Apr 9, 2008)

*got 'em!*

got em mounted and installed today. they look sexy. ill get picks up asap.arty::cool


----------

